

Onboarding developers to your Rails app sucks - felixclack
http://felixclack.com/post/75161411572/onboarding-developers-to-your-rails-app-sucks

======
eggspurt
Nice! A sample project where a commit shows the changes you've made would make
it easier for folks to follow in your steps.

